# If Gilbert's Deal is voided...



## Dualie (Feb 9, 2004)

Just to put a positive spin on things, here's a possible scenario that hinges on voiding Gilbert.

Trade Jamison to a contender for an expiring deal.
Keep Caron Butler.
Win Lottery and draft John Wall. Any lower pick, trade down for later pick to grab Greg Monroe.
Sign Either Amare or Boozer in the summer of 2010 with the money freed up from Gilbert and the Jamison deal.
Re-Sign Brendan to a reasonable deal.

We would need a lot of breaks, but it could happen. A lot of breaks. But then we could go into the next season with a line-up like the following, in a conference with an even older Celtics team, Discombobulating Magic Team and possibly a Lebron-less Cavs team.

PG - John Wall
SG - Mike Miller
SF - Caron Butler
PF - Carlos Boozer/Amare Stoudemire
C - Brendan Haywood

In a possibly watered down East a finals trip is more than possible. We just have to hope every possible break in the world that could happen, does happen. So let's go Wizards. Make the impossible come true.


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

Wake up from the dream, not going to happen. Gil is gone though, to Orlando


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Possible, but highly unlikely.

Gil NEEDS to be gone, though.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

How does he get to Orlando?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

HB said:


> How does he get to Orlando?


He doesn't unless his contract gets voided. It makes no sense for the Wizards to buy out his contract because he'd continue to count against Washington's cap for the remainder of his contract, resulting in the Wiz paying Gilbert eight figures a year to play for the best team in their own division. If Ryan Anderson progresses nicely I could see a Rashard Lewis-Gilbert swap two or three years down the line, allowing Washington to get out of a year of terrible contract, but that's about the only real chance outside of a contract voiding.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Gil isnt going to suit up for the Wiz again, so whats the difference between him buying him out and having him in street clothes and still paying his salary?


----------

